# Charter-Vacation / West Florida ???



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Can anybody recommend a good locale for a short bareboat-charter/vacation on the Florida gulf side? My wife and I have 4 seasons of chartering on Lake Superior and Michegan (30-33'') and would like to try Florida - but nothing offshore. I was thinking St. Pete or Ft. Meyer - 4 days daysailing plus some laying on the beach in mid-March.

Is there good sailing in protected waters - with a good beach - down that way? Any suggestions or advice on charter companies or Florida spots is greatly appreciated.

Thanks, John R.


----------



## davidNwillems (Oct 27, 2000)

Please feel free to contact Mr. Johan Schild at (941) 484-8898. He has a 60ft catamaran (crewed) that may be in the area at the time you have requested. When you call him please mention that I made the recommendation.


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Try Yachting Vacations out of Punta Gorda.
We chartered with them last March for a week.
They run a first class operation and you 
can spend the whole week sailing in protected
water. Their phone # 1-800-447-0080.
LN


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Thanks for the recommendation! We have gotten other recommendations for Yachting Vacations. 

We are planning to go for a week in March too! How was the weather when you were there?

John


----------



## cliffalan (Feb 6, 2001)

JMR
With just 4 days either tampa bay or Ft. meyers is a good choice. The beaches in general are better around Ft. meyers and the trip to cabbage key, sanibel, and captiva islands cant be beat.

good luck Cliff Moskalski


----------



## TSOJOURNER (Dec 16, 1999)

Went the last week of March. The weather was
good,mostly sunny and a little breezy at
times. At that time it is too early in the
season to be hot and humid, but too late
for the cold fronts from Canada to reach as far as Florida.
LN


----------

